# Clunking noise brand new snow blower



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Toro Power Max 824 OE 24” - Scary Clunking Noise!


Scary clunking noise after first winter use! Has anyone seen the same issue? Thanks!




youtube.com





Hello this blower is brand new never even seen snow. Is this a normal noise of the auger being engaged? 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know where that video came from ... but if that is a brand-new machine, whoever owns it should bring it back for repair or replacement.

EDIT .... I just noticed that the video is after a winter season of use .... yeah, I am sure operator got into something .... surely not covered under warranty if operator error.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you should likely contact the toro or the place you bought it from if it is making a noise like that to see what they want to do especially since it is under warranty.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I don't know where that video came from ... but if that is a brand-new machine, whoever owns it should bring it back for repair or replacement.
> 
> EDIT .... I just noticed that the video is after a winter season of use .... yeah, I am sure operator got into something .... surely not covered under warranty if operator error.


The video posted is not my snowblower but mine is making the same noise. I bought it in September of this year and just had the chance of getting it started and running.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> you should likely contact the toro or the place you bought it from if it is making a noise like that to see what they want to do especially since it is under warranty.


Thank you . I just bought in September of this year. Just had the chance to start up and run. The video I posted is not my machine but making the same noise.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is why i recommend contacting the store or toro to see what they want you to do so you don't void your warranty.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The timing of the bang seems pretty close to the augur rotational rate. I'd look there first to see if the augur may have gotten bent and is catching on something as it rotates. The impeller and it's shaft rotate too fast to give that periodic sound, so it would seem to isolate the issue pretty well . . .


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> that is why i recommend contacting the store or toro to see what they want you to do so you don't void your warranty.


Thanks for the response. I put a call into a authorized repair center. I really don't want to return it due to.low inventory.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Thanks for the response. I put a call into a authorized repair center. I really don't want to return it due to.low inventory.


for some reason the video don't work for me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> for some reason the video don't work for me.


Right-click on the video, copy the URL and then paste it into the browser address box. It will work then.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully you checked the oil level.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tabora said:


> Right-click on the video, copy the URL and then paste it into the browser address box. It will work then.


No work, brings up the video but it won't load.......don't matter


----------



## Yetiman (Jan 12, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Here is the battery alone for the Toro system $249. Machine is $1600 with 2 batteries, 3rd battery optional. Will it work on 1-2 driveways? Sure. Big driveways, or multiple jobs( i do 4-5 average) . But long term cost or longevity is up in air for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those batteries are all over the bay brand new for under $160 with free shipping. Still pricey but not as bad. 
That's where I get all my Milwaukee M18 and M12 batteries.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Hopefully you checked the oil level.


Yes I checked oil and had to add . This noise is not coming from engine it's coming from auger.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

When you removed the auger bolts do the augers spin without noise?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

It's a new machine , if you don't see anything obvious take it to a dealer for a warranty repair.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Zavie said:


> When you removed the auger bolts do the augers spin without noise?


Hey I have not tried that yet but I will when I get home. It's almost sounds like it is hitting some place.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> It's a new machine , if you don't see anything obvious take it to a dealer for a warranty repair.


I am going to remove the pin for the auger and try and spin it. Otherwise I have a place I will be bringing it for warranty.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If you can't easily rectify the issue, get it in to the dealer ASAP.

Dealers are usually swamped this time of year and will only be getting busier after the first decent snow fall, so it could be several weeks before they even get to your machine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Make sure that the bolts on the end bearings, (outside auger housing) are tight.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> If you can't easily rectify the issue, get it in to the dealer ASAP.
> 
> Dealers are usually swamped this time of year and will only be getting busier after the first decent snow fall, so it could be several weeks before they even get to your machine.


Ditto. 
What he said.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> I am going to remove the pin for the auger and try and spin it. Otherwise I have a place I will be bringing it for warranty.


Have you posted any pictures here? 
Or just the video I can't open?
I frown on some of the installers now a days depending on where you bought it. I wonder if they did it right?
It may be something simple? 
But it is new, so what you do next is up to you.
At some point as with any machine, you will have to maintain it?
Unless you are going to pay someone to do it?


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Have you posted any pictures here?
> Or just the video I can't open?
> I frown on some of the installers now a days depending on where you bought it. I wonder if they did it right?
> It may be something simple?
> ...


I only posted the one video and it wasn't even my machine but It was making same noise. I will be maintaining this machine myself like I did with my 25 year old craftman lol.. This is definitely a upgrade for me . Has some different parts and controls but mainly the same. I am going to start by taking the auger pins out and make sure auger is not hitting anywhere. Once I do that and if still making noise I will post another video then bring it in for the warranty repair.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> I only posted the one video and it wasn't even my machine but It was making same noise. I will be maintaining this machine myself like I did with my 25 year old craftman lol.. This is definitely a upgrade for me . Has some different parts and controls but mainly the same. I am going to start by taking the auger pins out and make sure auger is not hitting anywhere. Once I do that and if still making noise I will post another video then bring it in for the warranty repair.


What happen to the Craftsman? Scrap it?


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Make sure that the bolts on the end bearings, (outside auger housing) are tight.


Thank you I will check that also. Like someone said above it could be the simplest fix I hope.


Big Ed said:


> What happen to the Craftsman? Scrap it?


Sold it for 200 bucks lol.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey guys I see what's happening is the auger blade is slightly hitting this back screw head that is holding on the bottom scraper. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that is all it is, I would just file or grind down that tip on the auger, where it touches ..... No biggie.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Agreed or grind down the bolt head. Mine does the same thing, not worth the fuss to take it in, I will grind down whats needed.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

And not for nothing the auger gear box doesn't seem to have enough oil in it. I guess I need to.see what type goes in.


Oneacer said:


> If that is all it is, I would just file or grind down that tip on the auger, where it touches ..... No biggie.


The other auger blade is fine but the one on right definitely hitting them back nuts. Definitely not bringing it in getting out the grinder.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

You may want to check that the auger retainer bolts outside of the bucket are there, in place and tight. Is there any slop in or movement with the augers shaft on that side?
I hate to say it, but might be an alignment issue right from the factory.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> You may want to check that the auger retainer bolts outside of the bucket are there, in place and tight. Is there any slop in or movement with the augers shaft on that side?
> I hate to say it, but might be an alignment issue right from the factory.


Not to sure what that is. There is 2 bolts on outside holding on the auger they are there and tight.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Since you say you have had it for a bit, I take it the noise is new . . . The obvious question, then, is "what changed" since this wam't happening before. Myself, the "brute force" (grinder) solution is only considered if/when I can't answer that question . . .


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Not to sure what that is. There is 2 bolts on outside holding on the auger they are there and tight.


Looks like that other carriage bolt is scraping too, the one on the right.
Edit, maybe the end of the auger blade got bent a bit?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

OK. You could try loosening them, lifting auger up as much as/or if even possible then retighten bolts. Grinding will fix it sure, but thats too bad for a new machine.
Were it me and not running it back for warranty, I'd remove the bolts, grab my dremel and slot the holes upward a tad to raise the auger shaft.
Perhaps there is no bushing in the retainer?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I cant tell from the pic, but how is the weld joint on the auger itself? Maybe it has broke away?


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> Looks like that other carriage bolt is scraping too, the one on the right.
> Edit, maybe the end of the auger blade got bent a bit?


Yes it is hitting slightly on both of them bolts on bottom. It's just slightly hitting but enough to make a odd noise


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> I cant tell from the pic, but how is the weld joint on the auger itself? Maybe it has broke away?


This unit is brand new never even seen snow. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Does anyone know if I grind down the blades a hair will it void warranty ?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I would think it would, dealer dependent I guess.
If you must grind, I'd do the bolt head over the auger blade.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just trim the auger slightly and enjoy the machine.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> I would think it would, dealer dependent I guess.
> If you must grind, I'd do the bolt head over the auger blade.


Definitely i.will start there bolts they can always be replaced. Thanks for the tip


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> bolts they can always be replaced


Exactly. Inexpensively too.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

In any case Chris, I'd still make contact with your dealer (if you havent already) just to let him know the issue. I wouldnt mention your cure tho.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey guys also checking the auger gearbox it's seems low on oil.can I use this in it?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would if I had it on hand ....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If that leaks from the seals, you could try "00" grease, .. comes in the same type quart bottle, and pours in the same, just a bit more viscosity to it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you should check with the dealer what is supposed to be used in the gear box. you spent all that money on a brand new machine so why cheap out on not getting the proper lube for the gear box.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> you should check with the dealer what is supposed to be used in the gear box. you spent all that money on a brand new machine so why cheap out on not getting the proper lube for the gear box.


Manual is telling me gl5 90w


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

It sounds (no pun intended) like it came from a big box store. If from a dealer they should have done a pre-delivery inspection. There's no excuse for them not to.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Loosen the bolts on the ends of the bucket that has the bearings for the shaft..raise the stuff some rages under the auger to lift it up...retighten

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have looked at your picture quite a bit, and I see two separate things wrong.
1. The very end tip of the right auger looks bent towards the outside of bucket, possibly got hit while moving / transporting machine. To fix problem you will just have to rotate that auger to bring it upfront, then with a pair of pliers or an adjustable wrench slightly bend it inwards to gearbox side and the misalignment should be gone. Augers get bent all the time, no worries

2. The scraper bar is resting on the ground. To fix problem you should adjust the side shoes. I usually loosen the side shoes first, put an 1/8" spacer underneath the scraper bar and then tighten the shoe nuts. A single piece of corregrated cardboard is a perfect spacer.

Since it's new I would put antiseize on bolt threads, make spacer adjustment on level ground. Please update us on your progress, grinding should not be necessary. 
P.S. where are located ? Sometimes if a member is local to you they can taka a look and resolve it quickly, sometimes hands on inspection is better than a picture.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

BullFrog said:


> It sounds (no pun intended) like it came from a big box store. If from a dealer they should have done a pre-delivery inspection. There's no excuse for them not to.


Hey bro you are correct I got it at home depot I had no choice. My neighbor gave me 1000 HD gift card to purchase a new snow blower. I've been Snow blowing there property for years and seen me having problems with my 20 year old craftman. He said please go buy a new one I said no I'm ok I like fixing my old one. Well he did not take no for a answer lol..


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Shaw351 said:


> I have looked at your picture quite a bit, and I see two separate things wrong.
> 1. The very end tip of the right auger looks bent towards the outside of bucket, possibly got hit while moving / transporting machine. To fix problem you will just have to rotate that auger to bring it upfront, then with a pair of pliers or an adjustable wrench slightly bend it inwards to gearbox side and the misalignment should be gone. Augers get bent all the time, no worries
> 
> 2. The scraper bar is resting on the ground. To fix problem you should adjust the side shoes. I usually loosen the side shoes first, put an 1/8" spacer underneath the scraper bar and then tighten the shoe nuts. A single piece of corregrated cardboard is a perfect spacer.
> ...


Hey thank you for taking the time to help me out. Its definitely possible all it needs is some adjustments before I start grinding. So the 2 bolts on left outer part of unit that is holding the auger/bearing in place you talking about ? This can be adjusted ? I live in North Jersey just trying to get this ready for the upcoming season and tryIng not to return or bring yo get serviced especially if I can do something myself.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Shovel said:


> Loosen the bolts on the ends of the bucket that has the bearings for the shaft..raise the stuff some rages under the auger to lift it up...retighten
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


So the Auger blade can be adjusted by loosening them 2 nuts on outside ? I did not know that can be adjusted. Will definitely rather do that than grinding.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Hey bro you are correct I got it at home depot I had no choice. My neighbor gave me 1000 HD gift card to purchase a new snow blower. I've been Snow blowing there property for years and seen me having problems with my 20 year old craftman. He said please go buy a new one I said no I'm ok I like fixing my old one. Well he did not take no for a answer lol..


Well both you AND him have at least one great neighbor then. He obviously appreciated what you did for him so good on you for doing so. 👍

Edit: It's also rather sad that Toro doesn't do better product inspections before leaving the factory. Auger hitting bolts and not enough lube in the gear case? You might want to remove the belly pan and see how things are lubed and put together there too.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> So the Auger blade can be adjusted by loosening them 2 nuts on outside ? I did not know that can be adjusted. Will definitely rather do that than grinding.


You won't get much..but it might be enough

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

So anyway I ending up grinding down 2 of the bolts slightly. All is good now no rubbing at all. I also added the oil to the auger gear box, it took quit a bit. What these places ship these things almost dry? Just curious do they make flat bolts that instead of the half moon one ? Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Just curious do they make flat bolts that instead of the half moon one ?


Yes, they're called elevator bolts. They come with the square locking collar under the head like carriage bolts have.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Trust me, by the time it comes that they need replacing, the tips of the augers will be time worn enough to not be hitting anymore.

Enjoy the machine ....


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> So anyway I ending up grinding down 2 of the bolts slightly. All is good now no rubbing at all. I also added the oil to the auger gear box, it took quit a bit. What these places ship these things almost dry? Just curious do they make flat bolts that instead of the half moon one ? Thanks for all the help guys


Glad to hear you got the wrinkles ironed out. Enjoy your new rig. 👍


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Just watched that and it sounds like someone knocking at a door to get in someplace.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Glad you got it "fixed".

I would not be happy after purchasing a new machine and having these issues.

Another reason to purchase from a dealer instead of a big box store. Hopefully they would have at least started the machine and made sure it was operating correctly.

Not sure if the low gear box lube was the retailers fault or Toro's, I would think it would be filled at the factory.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Hey thank you for taking the time to help me out. Its definitely possible all it needs is some adjustments before I start grinding. So the 2 bolts on left outer part of unit that is holding the auger/bearing in place you talking about ? This can be adjusted ? I live in North Jersey just trying to get this ready for the upcoming season and tryIng not to return or bring yo get serviced especially if I can do something myself.


No, there are shoes on both sides of the bucket that adjust the height of the scraper bar, and they wear down as you use the machine.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> curious do they make flat bolts that instead of the half moon one


Carriage bolts can vary between manufacturers. Some have flatter profiles than others.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Glad you got it "fixed".
> 
> I would not be happy after purchasing a new machine and having these issues.
> 
> ...


Hey bro I am glad it was a easy fix but definitely nothing should have to be fixed with a brand new unit. If my neighbor did not buy the unit for me I would of definitely got it from a dealer. The manual says the unit comes filled with oil . Glad I checked because the unit took almost a quarter of oil also. So if anyone buys from boxstore please check the fluids lol.cr


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Oil should be checked on any machine before you start it .... that is rule one.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope you didn't overfill the gearbox. There has to be some room for the oil to expand as it gets warmer, if you fill it completely it will force itself past seals as it warms up and expands.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

TooTall999 said:


> I hope you didn't overfill the gearbox. There has to be some room for the oil to expand as it gets warmer, if you fill it completely it will force itself past seals as it warms up and expands.


Yep, like he said.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If its front fill, fill it till runs out .... if its top fill, leave 1 - 1 1/2-inch void.


----------



## CHRIS ROCK (Dec 1, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Carriage bolts can vary between manufacturers. Some have flatter profiles than others.


Well the 2 bolts are flat now lol. Things like this definitely should of been checked before it was delivered. It is what it is glad I did not have to bring it in.


TooTall999 said:


> I hope you didn't overfill the gearbox. There has to be some room for the oil to expand as it gets warmer, if you fill it completely it will force itself past seals as it warms up and expands.


I filled it to the recommended level of the manual. 1/8 below the port. It barely had anything in it.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Make sure you use the right lubricant.

The older cast iron free wheel type used 80/90.
This is an oil that contains Sulphor as a lubricity improver.

These newer machines have a lot of brass parts in them that are not compatible with sulphor/oil ( Stinky Hypoid gear oil smell dead give away )

As far as I know most of these now call for winter 00 grease that's pretty easy to find.

The brass screw type gear arrangement is in my opinion a step backward since the good old days of Iron parts.
I think Ariens still uses it and I think their still using 80/90
The side loading sliding nature of the parts make it real tough for oil to form a lubricating wedge and keep the metal parts from wearing.
But the grease it sticks.....

The 00 Greases do a good job, trouble with grease is it bleeds out and the lubricant slowly finds its way out of the grease and into any place it can pool or leak out. ( grease is a solid that holds oil in suspension but eventual grease looses the battle and the oil bleeds away )
This means at some point its worth taking these units apart and cleaning them out.
I don't know if the manuals have kept up with this issue.

I didn;t have any 0 grease on hand this fall when I got me new push home ready for service.
I had some 0 trimmer grease and I know thats too thick.
I cheated and thinned it out with some Trans-50.
This is a temp measure.
Its real snotty and dark in there now.
The Trans-50 has loosened all the crud up and now its all in suspension and moving so I am going to tip the unit up and drain the snott and wash it real good with some contact cleaner before I re grease as he OEM recommended.

Ya don;t be creative is my lesson...


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

CHRIS ROCK said:


> Toro Power Max 824 OE 24” - Scary Clunking Noise!
> 
> 
> Scary clunking noise after first winter use! Has anyone seen the same issue? Thanks!
> ...


Make sure all the Pullys are tight on the shafts, have heard that noise before.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Johner said:


> Make sure all the Pullys are tight on the shafts, have heard that noise before.


Make sure EVERYTHING else is tight and on right too. I don't trust an "installer".
Most machines have oil in them now, too many were buying then not adding oil.


----------

